

2600hz on TechCrunch; Open Carrier Telecom - josh2600
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/18/2600hz-a-new-way-to-make-the-data-center-the-new-telco-and-replace-our-decomposing-19th-century-phone-system/

======
SlipperySlope
The name 2600hz is a wonderful tribute to the illegal phone network hacking of
the 1960's, e.g. Steve Jobs, Steve Wozniak, and their blue boxes.

------
skot9000
Interesting name! My first thought was the H should be capitalized. But, I
guess it is a company name not a unit.

